# Diagnose this error



## Zv (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey guys I have a real puzzler for you!

Background story - while discussing THAT dress recently with one of my colleagues she remembered a photo that she once took that looked bizarre. I had a look and could see where things went wrong and explained how it could be fixed. It was fun diagnosing her photo fails so I asked her to send another. The latest one has me stumped so I thought I'd get some more technically minded folk involved with her permission. 

This was taken on an iPhone (I think the 5 or 4s). What is causing that bar in the middle?


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 4, 2015)

My theory is that there was an interruption of the LED flash for a brief moment while the exposure was being made. As the iPhone camera uses a rolling shutter, this would result non-illuminated area on the part of the sensor that was being read while the light from the flash was absent.


----------



## Zv (Mar 4, 2015)

Coldhands said:


> My theory is that there was an interruption of the LED flash for a brief moment while the exposure was being made. As the iPhone camera uses a rolling shutter, this would result non-illuminated area on the part of the sensor that was being read while the light from the flash was absent.



I had a similar theory but wasn't sure if a break in the flash would produce a band. Interesting about the rolling shutter. Thanks for replying!


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 4, 2015)

It's the kind of question that should be directed to Apple as well. Preferably in some public forum. Any answer could be interesting to read...


----------

